# House bunny - where does yours sleep at night?



## d0tti

So I am still relatively new to this house bunny business. At night, do you just lock your bunnies up in their cage?
Herman lives in the back room, with her hutch in there and the door open, so she has the whole room to herself with toys and tunnels etc. A little gate sits across the door of the room to stop her coming out. When i am home and awake...i let her have free run of the house, well the main rooms which are bunny proofed. When I am ready for bed, i round her up back to her room and shut the gate. Is this what everyone does, or do your bunnies have run of the house all night too?

I feel sorry for her being alone at night in the back room and wonder does anyone let their bun sleep in the bedroom? I'd love her to be able to sleep next to my bed at night  (not that she would stay there, I'm sure she would be up all night roaming!)


----------



## agnesthelion

I do what you do. My two are free run during the day but at night they are "locked" up in their 3 story NIC condo. I feel safer with them contained at night


----------



## Spock

Spock is out "unsupervised" for the majority of the day - he has his "room" and can also come out into the living room to visit/run around. He goes back into his cage at night (around 11pm, at the earliest). He is a recent addition to our houshold and is still getting to know the cats, so it's safer for him to be tucked in "bed". 

He also goes into his cage during the day if we leave the house for a long period of time (more than an hour).


----------



## Apebull

Twigs has free run of our living room and dining room 24/7. For the first few months we had him we did lock him up at night, but once he was use to us and the rooms were 100% bunny proof he got to stay out all the time.


----------



## Tam O Ham

I work nights so when I'm not home, George is safely tucked away in her cage most nights. On nights when I do get to stay home however, when it's time to go to bed, she gets to come into the bedroom with me. Her cage is in there and I put it on the floor with the door open for easy access to food/water/litter box. She's also got an extra litter box in a corner she picked and the room is very thoroughly rabbit proofed. Then I shut the bedroom door, turn out the light and go to bed. George romps the room and when she's ready to sleep she either hunkers down on her Avengers towel under the bed or else hops up onto it with me and usually sleeps at the foot. She's amazingly well potty trained (which I blame entirely on her and take no responsibly for) so she never even leaves rabbit poop on the bed. I don't move when I sleep (I used to have a hamster cuddle against my stomach when I napped so - yeah. No rolling) so she doesn't have to worry about me kicking her or anything. I really enjoy it and she seems to as well.


----------



## kaylicourt

She has free run of my room 24/7, absolutely perfect at using her litter tray and never chews a thing. Often sleeps on the end of my bed or in her bed (bought her a cat bed)


----------



## tonyshuman

My bunnies are free-roaming all the time. We have two pairs, one in each bedroom of our 2bd apt. The bunnies in our bedroom sleep under the bed, on the rug, in their hidey house, in their carrier, in the litterbox, wherever they feel like it. They don't jump on us probably because the bed is too high. The other bunnies sleep under the futon in their room, on the rug, in their hidey places, etc. Most bunnies will jump on your face at night if you let them--I used to let Tony roam freely all the time and had a shorter bed, plus the futon is lower to the ground. Tony used to jump on my boyfriend nightly. I ended up getting used to it, but he couldn't. Our Big Bunny can make it to the top of the bed in our bedroom but forgets he can frequently, but once in a while he will jump up to wake us up.


----------



## d0tti

She hates my bed, as soon as i put her on there she wants out! lol, i'd love for her to be able to sleep on the end of my bed with the cat


----------



## Moochyesh

Marci is roaming the living room and bedroom area 24/7... She actually does not even have a cage right now... 
Stanley is in his hutch alot of the time, He will be just like marci when he is nueterd =]


----------



## Blue eyes

Mine are locked in the cage for bedtime (usually 11pm or midnight). 

Daytime they have the whole downstairs.

If we will be gone for a number of hours during the day (not often), I wrap an x-pen giving them a safer, limited area since Sapphire can be the determined barrier tester. hwell: (sorry about size of pic)


----------



## ldoerr

Mine are locked in their cage when I go to bed (around 9:30-10 on school nights). They then get run of my bedroom when I get home from class (around noon). They are out for at least 6hrs a day, but have a HUGE NIC cage (4x2x4) for when they are locked up.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Mine are locked up at night and when I´m out. They´re in the living room with me when I´m in and have free run. They like to jump on the sofa and sometimes sleep on the dining room chairs. They also go in and out of their enclosure to use their litter tray although I have one out as well which they also use. Would love to let them roam the bedroom but there´s too much stuff in there and I don´t have the room to move it all.


----------



## Margarita

My bunny has her own bedroom which I made her room. She has no cage and a bed to jump on and off of as we'll as tunnels, condos etc. when I am home she has free run of the house. 

:rabbithop


----------



## fuzz16

Since murphy and sebi have no cage they are contained in their room, kinda nice being able to just let them have the room


----------



## BugLady

Mine are out 24/7, but I close the bedroom door at night, otherwise they wake me up at all hours zooming around and jumping on the bed! 

I usually open the door when my alarm goes off, then curl up in bed for a few more minutes... and they come rushing in to wake me up for breakfast. They're so darn cute


----------



## qtipthebun

Tippy shares my bedroom 24/7. I sleep on a mattress on the floor, which apparently is too low down for her to sleep in (I've tried putting her on the bed and she promptly hops off). Instead, she snuggles up in my desk chair which I pull to the foot of the bed so she still gets the impression of sleeping at the foot of the bed, but she's up higher.


----------



## gmas rabbit

Derby has free run of the house and sleeps in our bedroom. Most nights he just flops out on the floor in one of his favourite places, usually with his 
tiger. Lately he has been sleeping on the headboard of our bed. All of our past rabbits slept in our bedroom. Benjamin was the only
one that would snuggle in bed.


----------



## d0tti

Omg lol Derby has tiger toy!!! So cute  
I would love Hermie to snuggle in my bed with me, she never stays and prefers to sleep near under the,bed or the door hmm!


----------



## Rayndance

Koda has free roam of my room 27/7 and free roam of the entire apartment when I'm home. In my room he still has his pin, but the pin doesn't have a door, just an open entry for him to roam in and out as he pleases. He likes it that way because he doesn't feel trapped in the pin, but rather feels it's his "safe place" to go potty, eat, chew on his toys, play and sleep. He used to sleep in the little hut I gave him (used to be the top attached to the litter box) but now that I allow him to roam around my room, he barely goes in that little hut and instead sprawls on the floor. It's great that he doesn't poop outside his cage. Sometimes I see a turd here and there, but no big deal!  Glad to see he's happy with his home and doesn't feel trapped.


----------



## chorxley

Mookie has free run of the flat all the time and sleep on the bed with me.. On the pillow.. Under the blanket.. At my feet.. Just depends on how hot it is.. This morning I woke up to the alarm going off opened my eye and she was lying right in next to my head looking at me like turn that racket off haha


----------



## Troller

My rabbits sleep in his cage with the cage doornopen but the room door closed. When I'm home the room door opens and hes free to roam the house.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We have six, so one is out all nite on a rotation basis while the others are all tucked away in their hutches.


----------



## Loopsy

Mine are new and for now they are locked in their cage at night. That may be how we always keep them.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Mine refuses to go into any other room, only stays in his, so he can be trusted to stay out at night.


----------



## LunaBun

Mine is in her cage all night&#8230; We are not at all Bunny proofed And she likes to destroy carpet sad face


----------



## Jules-uk

Jules has free run of the (rabbit proofed) house and sleeps at the end of my bed. He has access to his own spaces of course but rarely bothers.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Harvey has her own room. When we wake up to n the morning we open her door so she can come into the hallway if she wants. We use pet fencing to keep her out of the living room. She gets supervised living room playtime every night before bed, then at bedtime she goes back in her room.


----------



## RavenousDragon

Mine sleep in their cages overnight and when we are not home, but they get LOTS of free roam time. Usually we put them to bed around 10:30 pm and get them up at 5:00 am. Often they are only locked up for a few hours in the middle of the day (when they are asleep anyways) since my boyfriend and I work opposite schedules. But their cages are three levels, flush with our bed in the bedroom, and have lots of memory foam kennel pads- so I think they can handle being locked up at night.


----------

